# Lacy baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

This pattern is Patons C4500. The only change I made was to knit the front bands in garter stitch at the same time as the fronts instead of doing a rib band and sewing it on later. The yarn is from Aldi but the only baby yarn they sell now is thick. chunky stuff that I have no use for. I contacted them and they have no plans to stock baby DK at the moment. They still sell DK yarn which is soft enough to use for baby clothes, in fact, I bought 12 balls on Sunday!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweater lovethe stitch and yarn, will have to check out the pattern


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

Such a sweet sweater! Your knits are beautiful. Our Aldi's here don't sell yarn.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Deegle said:


> This pattern is Patons C4500. The only change I made was to knit the front bands in garter stitch at the same time as the fronts instead of doing a rib band and sewing it on later. The yarn is from Aldi but the only baby yarn they sell now is thick. chunky stuff that I have no use for. I contacted them and they have no plans to stock baby DK at the moment. They still sell DK yarn which is soft enough to use for baby clothes, in fact, I bought 12 balls on Sunday!


Very nice! The pattern worked well that yarn. :sm24:


----------



## Ladyoreo (Oct 23, 2013)

Very very pretty sweater ! Great job


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's very pretty.


----------



## monty17 (Feb 6, 2018)

Love the colourways of the yarn it's lovely.will pop down to my aldi tomorrow..Just joined the forum today and live all the interesting topics and questions wish I'd found it years ago.x


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Deegle said:


> This pattern is Patons C4500. The only change I made was to knit the front bands in garter stitch at the same time as the fronts instead of doing a rib band and sewing it on later. The yarn is from Aldi but the only baby yarn they sell now is thick. chunky stuff that I have no use for. I contacted them and they have no plans to stock baby DK at the moment. They still sell DK yarn which is soft enough to use for baby clothes, in fact, I bought 12 balls on Sunday!


This is a very pretty pattern Deegle. Beautifully knitted as always. Hate sewing on separate button bands so I too knit them at the same time.. I have knitted front bands in rib at the same time also. Both garter and rib work well.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful!! The color is beautiful!! I agree with you on the bulky yarn!! Why are the stores stocking so much of that yarn and not the others!! So disappointing.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## lazieminski (Jan 20, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Deegle said:


> This pattern is Patons C4500. The only change I made was to knit the front bands in garter stitch at the same time as the fronts instead of doing a rib band and sewing it on later. The yarn is from Aldi but the only baby yarn they sell now is thick. chunky stuff that I have no use for. I contacted them and they have no plans to stock baby DK at the moment. They still sell DK yarn which is soft enough to use for baby clothes, in fact, I bought 12 balls on Sunday!


Deegle, you always do awesome work and this little cardigan is yet more proof of that statement. You always have the perfect color ways of the yarn too. I love this one, especially. It looks so soft and perfect for a little one.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

What a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

mrleese said:


> Beautiful!! The color is beautiful!! I agree with you on the bulky yarn!! Why are the stores stocking so much of that yarn and not the others!! So disappointing.


I agree with you mrleese. It seems the current trend is for bulky and quick knitting like arm knitting. Not my thing, but hopefully they will bring back our regular knitting yarns, hopefully sooner rather than later. :sm19:


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Lovely sweater!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Another beautiful creation! The pattern is so sweet and the yarn is very lovely. Looks so soft!!

I also prefer to do the bands right along with the front sections because it's so much easier and saves time. I don't work well with bulky yarns, especially for clothes. I can handle it for a blanket/afghan, but only up to a #5 weight and needles can't be bigger than US size 10 OR 10 1/2. Any thing larger seems really clumsy for me and much harder to control gauge.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree...it is just darling, or as we Southerners would say...Honey, it's "dawlin'....and it is!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Lovely sweater and beautiful work as always!


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

So pretty. Love the design and colors. I think I'd like to try that one for future twin babies expected in June. Thanks for posting!

Nancy


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cardigan. :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Gorgeous, pretty pattern and color and looks soooo soft.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Where did you purchase your pattern? I've done several searches with no results.

Nancy


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I swear, Deegle, you must knit in your sleep! All your little sweaters are adorable and I always look to see what you have come up with next. :sm24:


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

fancythatfancythis said:


> Where did you purchase your pattern? I've done several searches with no results.
> 
> Nancy


I have it for a long time - I knit it for my sons. I had a look and it is free to download here
https://archive.org/search.php?query=patons%204500


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for looking and for all the kind comments.


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely pattern xx


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

The yarn goes so well with the pattern.


----------



## Little house (Aug 23, 2017)

This is so pretty!Love your colour choice!


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank for the link!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Love it! ????????????


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful work! Too bad about them not carrying this yarn anymore. It is so pretty!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely, sweet, and adorable!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty...nice work! :sm24:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So very pretty.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and beautiful colors.


----------



## DeeDee107 (Oct 22, 2011)

pretty


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful cardigan, Deegle. I love the lace pattern and the color shading. Very pretty. Geraldine


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

A darling sweater with such soft baby colours. I love it!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so sweet, I don't like using thick yarns for babywear or much else


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That's a gorgeous yarn and pattern. We don't have Aldi in Northern Ireland. I will be in Donegal town next week. I'm hoping there is one there.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely ????


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely colours and cardigan.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love your sweet little cardigan,such a pretty pattern.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Adorable sweater!


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Sweet little cardigan.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your knitting is perfect; as well as your choice of yarn. Love it!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Deegle said:


> This pattern is Patons C4500. The only change I made was to knit the front bands in garter stitch at the same time as the fronts instead of doing a rib band and sewing it on later. The yarn is from Aldi but the only baby yarn they sell now is thick. chunky stuff that I have no use for. I contacted them and they have no plans to stock baby DK at the moment. They still sell DK yarn which is soft enough to use for baby clothes, in fact, I bought 12 balls on Sunday!


Oooh I love it!!!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

What a pretty little sweater. Love the colors.


----------



## paulinems (Aug 16, 2017)

Very pretty cardigan. I love it. I like knitting in 3ply and mostly white for babies. It's very difficult to find coloured 3 ply anyway. I think the yarn suppliers are missing a trick here, obviously the current trend is for chunky wool for new knitters.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh! This is so feminine ; the colors are soft and appear almost muted. Luv it.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Love the colors!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

You always knit the most lovely little cardigans! Enjoy seeing them!


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

That is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Ginette Alice (Mar 25, 2012)

Deegle said:


> This pattern is Patons C4500. The only change I made was to knit the front bands in garter stitch at the same time as the fronts instead of doing a rib band and sewing it on later. The yarn is from Aldi but the only baby yarn they sell now is thick. chunky stuff that I have no use for. I contacted them and they have no plans to stock baby DK at the moment. They still sell DK yarn which is soft enough to use for baby clothes, in fact, I bought 12 balls on Sunday!


Very nice


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Very sweet-perfect for a sweet baby!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

You make the prettiest things!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

So pretty and dainty! Lovely lace pattern, Well Done Ann!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is adorable cardigan


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!
I would do the band's the way you did them, too. :sm24:


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

That is adorable! Love the color and the pattern. I've often not made patterns because it says to pickup and knit the front button row. Hadn't thought about adding stitches to the front pattern to include the button row. Thanks, will have to rethink those patterns.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice and I love your yarn choice :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful cardi!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Your baby sweater is absolutely adorable and, truly, one of the cutest I've ever seen! The yarn is just precious--the design beautiful and your workmanship--fantastic. Is this for a gift? Whomever receives it will be enthralled and an heirloom for certain :sm18: :sm18: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:

P.S. I have knit only one cardigan--and it was my very first one--with the separated bands. Every sweater since then, I have chosen the garter stitch, too--and it is already "attached" via the pattern.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

It's really pretty.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

luvrcats said:


> Your baby sweater is absolutely adorable and, truly, one of the cutest I've ever seen! The yarn is just precious--the design beautiful and your workmanship--fantastic. Is this for a gift? Whomever receives it will be enthralled and an heirloom for certain :sm18: :sm18: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> P.S. I have knit only one cardigan--and it was my very first one--with the separated bands. Every sweater since then, I have chosen the garter stitch, too--and it is already "attached" via the pattern.


My nephew is expecting a daughter in May so this will go into a pile of knits for her.


----------



## geeta goswami (May 18, 2017)

V pretty!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I like everything about this sweater. The pattern is great and the way the colors arranged themselves is so nice.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful work wish we had aldi


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's very pretty!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

The only Aldi store we have here is a grocery store. Can't be the same Aldi. Must google Aldi. Beautiful sweater


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweet little cardigan, beautiful work.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Very Pretty


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Deegle said:


> This pattern is Patons C4500. The only change I made was to knit the front bands in garter stitch at the same time as the fronts instead of doing a rib band and sewing it on later. The yarn is from Aldi but the only baby yarn they sell now is thick. chunky stuff that I have no use for. I contacted them and they have no plans to stock baby DK at the moment. They still sell DK yarn which is soft enough to use for baby clothes, in fact, I bought 12 balls on Sunday!


These are excellent and there baby yarn is lovely and soft

https://www.marrineryarns.com/


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

monty17 said:


> Love the colourways of the yarn it's lovely.will pop down to my aldi tomorrow..Just joined the forum today and live all the interesting topics and questions wish I'd found it years ago.x


These are great ...baby yarn is really soft....ooops hello and welcome????

https://www.marrineryarns.com/


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

WOW! Love it


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Beautiful sweater. You do a very neat knitting job!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very pretty and pretty yarn too


----------



## mmcv18 (Feb 5, 2018)

Gorgeous cardigan. Love the colour.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. I really like the colors, it really makes the pattern pop. Awesome job.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Lovely sweater. Love the yarn choice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## katiebaby (Aug 9, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Unique and beautiful cardi.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute sweater!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's lovely and I bought a lot of that yarn a few years ago, and still have most of it.
I also have some of the blue shaded yarn that they were selling at the same time.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

BobzMum said:


> It's lovely and I bought a lot of that yarn a few years ago, and still have most of it.
> I also have some of the blue shaded yarn that they were selling at the same time.


I still have a few balls too. I have the blue, a peach/orange/pink mis and some of the 1 used for this cardigan. I still have a few balls of the plain baby yarn they used to sell .


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Another lovely baby cardigan, Love the colour!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## trower (May 26, 2012)

Where can I get this pattern, please. It is beautiful.
Geraldine


----------

